# Trump orders major military withdrawal from Afghanistan



## Vikrant (Dec 21, 2018)

Trump's foreign policy is courageous. He is right on mark with China. His decision to pull out of Syria is wise. However, it will not be wise for US to pull out of Afghanistan. After all, it was Afghanistan soil that was used to launch 911 attack on the US. If US leaves, Afghanistan will fall in the hands of Taliban and will be used by Pakistan to launch more terrorists attacks like 911. I believe this is why Mattis is resigning. 

---

President Trump has directed the Pentagon to withdraw nearly half of the more than 14,000 troops deployed to Afghanistan, U.S. officials said Thursday, a move that many of Trump’s senior advisers and military officials have warned will plunge the country further into chaos.

The order comes on the heels of Trump’s announcement that he will be withdrawing all 2,000 U.S. troops from Syria, a surprise decision that the president made against the counsel of his top advisers and without warning any of the allies who have fought alongside American forces in the battle there against the Islamic State.

The Afghanistan directive also comes as the United States attempts to negotiate a peace deal with the Taliban, potentially undercutting leverage that American diplomats have. It marks a significant departure from Trump’s August 2017 decision to slightly increase the number of U.S. troops there and keep them in place with conditions on the ground dictating withdrawal.

...

Trump orders major military withdrawal from Afghanistan as Mattis departs


----------



## Taz (Dec 21, 2018)

The Taliban had nothing to do with 9/11. Pakistan also had nothing to do with 9/11. Now you know.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 21, 2018)

16 years of war in the Middle East has given our military a wealth of new battlefield technology. Pulling troops out of Afghanistan doesn't mean we're going to stop raining death on terrorists from air and sea-based platforms.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 21, 2018)

*
The Left doesn't have any real principles.
They demanded that we get out of Afghanistan.
But now they are outraged that President Trump is actually doing it.
*


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 21, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Pulling troops out of Afghanistan doesn't mean we're going to stop raining death on terrorists from air and sea-based platforms.



The most dangerous terrorist cells in the world occupy the Legislative, Executive, and Judicial Branches in Washnington DC.

And those terrorists have won. It's war on us...


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 29, 2018)

Well, there is a plus to it. Now, Pakistan will have nothing to hold over US head.


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Pilot1 (Feb 6, 2019)

This is why the Joint Chiefs didn't look all that happy last night.  Their job is to expand the Military/Industrial complex, not let it contract.


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 6, 2019)

If no one threw a party, there would not be a party. Same goes for war. If we did not declare war or invade Iraq we would not have had a war that has lasted 15 years and no end in sight because Trump wants to stay there to watch Iran. DA. Then we went into Afghanistan, etc with no end in sight. There would not be a war without out us. Vietnam also. A *warmonger *is someone who instigates war. God uses other nations to discipline nations that are evil. God sent us to invade Iraq?


----------



## leecross (Feb 6, 2019)

Vikrant said:


> Well, there is a plus to it. Now, Pakistan will have nothing to hold over US head.


And the Muslims who help us there will not be able to use their help as leverage to gain entry to the USA where their kids and grandkids might (as we see happen in the U.K.) feel the call to get serious about their religion.

THIS is how the President is smarter than his Generals.

Sent from my LG-M154 using Tapatalk


----------



## beautress (Feb 8, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Pulling troops out of Afghanistan doesn't mean we're going to stop raining death on terrorists from air and sea-based platforms.
> ...



Don't worry, Natural Citizen, the biggest terrorists in America live in press rooms, and they're not up to the job of keeping America safe and free. They've told too many lies, and their gains are only financial ones. I fixed the problem for me. I do not have television service any longer, and cancelled my newspaper 8 years ago when the lady delivering the papers wrapped them in hole-riddled plastic packages every day it rained in a really rainy year here. Soggy news has a way of sending the message it wasn't worth reading, anyway. I've never listened to the radio since high school, and it's nice to have a quiet life in the country.

You'd be surprised how many times idiots accuse me of tapping into Republican "headquarters" or am some kind of a groupie for Trump. They're silly, because sometimes I don't even get out to the mailbox for a week due to my love affair with making charity quilts for fatherless babies and babies born with AIDs. I just laugh and keep going because politics is only one of my interests, but it takes a back burner to practical, artistic, and academic interests in my quiet home that is intentionally far away from the city limits of the very small town nearest to my land. Sometimes I think it's a little too quiet after losing my husband of 44 years almost 3 years ago. But I just stitch my way into a better life for those I pray for who have little chance of doing well with only one parent who must work full-time instead of being a full-time mom.

The DNC has tapped into use of the press for nefarious purposes, but all that ninnyhammering and flip-flopping on issues and all that money given to Hillary Clinton by the richest people on the planet didn't hold conservative values back. We won the Presidential election, and all the press can do is make up vivid stories in collaboration with DNC operatives like Christine Blasey Ford to thwart important appointments, and to coverup the foreign sources the DNC regularly taps over a little fibbie-story they put dishonest maggots into proving some kind of link between Trump and Russia that was not legitimate. In two years, the truth did not please the DNC, so now they're calling for more so they can at least stymie the President from doing his job as he faces demands to disprove the cadre of lies pushed at him day by day by day.

Don't let the bullies get you down. They're good at bullying and have been around here a long time. There are lots of great people who just don't take sides with anybody except for the down and out, and there's wonderful you. Hang in there, stick to your guns and keep your chin up. That's all you can do in the world the Clintons created to kiss ass to the press to get public opinion going their way in spite of crimes they think lies can obfuscate. The DNC will continue to milk the press until people learn what I have--you don't have to read a paper or the net to know what you think about any given issue. Just sayin'.


----------



## leecross (Feb 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




*The ‘peaceful’ Jihad in America*


By Andrew C. McCarthy


June 1, 2010 | 4:00am


“A grand jihad is hell-bent on sabotaging America. We ignore it at our peril.”


https://nypost.com/2010/06/01/the-peaceful-jihad-in-america


_Most Americans don’t realize that jihad is about much more than terrorism.


Even the terrorists don’t blow up buildings for the sake of blowing up buildings. There is method in their madness.


Jihad is not mindless mass-murder, nor is it a syrupy “internal struggle to become a better person.” No, jihad is the mission to establish and spread sharia.


The installation of Allah’s law, believed by Muslims to be a divine injunction, is the necessary precondition to the creation of Islamic societies. While it can, and often is, waged forcibly, Islamists don’t resort to violence (or, at least, to more violence) where surrenders, appeasements and capitulations are available.


And al Qaeda is merely an offshoot of the central Islamist group, the Muslim Brotherhood, or Hizb al-Ikhwan al-Muslimin.


Founded in 1928, the Ikhwan’s motto to this day remains, “Allah is our objective. The Prophet is our leader. The Koran is our law. Jihad is our way. Dying in the way of Allah is our highest hope.”


In 1991, Mohamed Akram, a US-based chieftain of the Brotherhood, penned a memo for the eyes of the central leadership in Egypt. Later seized by the FBI, this self-described “Explanatory Memorandum on the General Strategic Goal for the Group in North America” outlined the game-plan for what the organization regards as its “civilizational” war against the West:


“The Ikhwan must understand that their work in America is a kind of grand jihad in eliminating and destroying the Western civilization from within and sabotaging its miserable house by their hands and the hands of the believers so that it is eliminated and God’s religion is made victorious over all other religions.”


Nor was there anything new about this “grand jihad.”


During a post-9/11 raid, Swiss authorities found a similar smoking gun — a methodical plan for the long-term “cultural invasion” of the West — written by Brotherhood theorists in 1982.


As a matter of fact, this sabotage strategy has been in place for nearly half a century. Its bottom-up elements stress Islamist domination of Muslim education, mosques and community centers. From these bases of operation in every city, the Brotherhood’s method is not terrorize but to slipstream behind Islamist terrorists, assuming the posture ofrealm “moderates.”


The goal is to seep sharia — Islam’s totalitarian legal code that governs not just the spiritual realm but all aspects of life — into our politics, law, financial system, educational institutions, labor negotiations, familial relations, and all facets of our domestic and foreign policy, from health care to engagement with Iran.


Yes, 31 years after the Iranian revolution, 17 years after Islamists declared war on the United States by bombing the World Trade Center and nine years after the 9/11 atrocities, the American people are still in the dark about the daunting challenge we face.


Under jihadist siege for decades, we still don’t even get what jihad is and why it isn’t just about “violent extremists” — the politically correct term now used by government officials in their desperation to bleach the Islam out of Islamist terror.

Two years ago, I wrote about this ethos of conscious avoidance in “Willful Blindness.” But that was a memoir about trying to confront international terrorism as a federal prosecutor in the 1990s.


The forces arrayed against us are much more extensive and insidious than al Qaeda, and they are not just pressing the limitations of our criminal-justice system.


The game-plan being executed against us targets American constitutional democracy itself, taking aim at its core principles of individual liberty.


Lavishly backed by Saudi billions thanks to a decades-old partnership with the kingdom, the Brotherhood is now raising, in our midst, its third generation of operatives and sympathizers.


Its tentacles include such high-profile organizations as the Council on American-Islamic Relations, the Islamic Society of North America and the Muslim American Society (the Brotherhood’s semi-official American branch).


Our opinion elites are only too happy to take at face value the claims of these groups to be “moderate.”


Indeed, our government, media and academies are reluctant to discuss Islam honestly, let alone Islamist ideology.


And effectively allied with the jihadists is the hard left across the West. For all their differences (e.g., on abortion and the rights of women and homosexuals) Islam and the Left are in essential harmony when it comes to their vision of authoritarian government and their perception of the immediate obstacle to their designs: American constitutional democracy.


What the global Islamist project is doing, and how, are the subjects of my new book, “The Grand Jihad: How Islam and the Left Sabotage America,” published last week. It is the story of the ideology that not only fuels anti-American terror but stokes a sedulous jihadist campaign to Islamicize our society — not without firing a shot, but by capitalizing on the shots that have already been fired.


A grand jihad is hell-bent on sabotaging America. We ignore it at our peril.


Andrew C. McCarthy is a senior fellow at the National Review Institute.


https://nypost.com/2010/06/01/the-peaceful-jihad-in-america/

_


----------



## leecross (Feb 8, 2019)

Vikrant said:


> Trump's foreign policy is courageous. He is right on mark with China. His decision to pull out of Syria is wise. However, it will not be wise for US to pull out of Afghanistan. After all, it was Afghanistan soil that was used to launch 911 attack on the US. If US leaves, Afghanistan will fall in the hands of Taliban and will be used by Pakistan to launch more terrorists attacks like 911. I believe this is why Mattis is resigning.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



When would Afghanistan ever no longer need our forces?

What is the cost in $ and lives?

How do Muslims use our military presence in their countries as a special pass entitling them to enter the USA and settle and raise little Jihadis?

What did it take to plot, plan and execute the 9/11 attacks? A room and the money it cost. Our being in Afghanistan will not stop attacks on America, attacks can be conceived and mounted from anywhere.

This move is a good one.


----------



## beautress (Feb 8, 2019)

You're right, Leecross. All this warring between the DNC and the RNC has directed us to keep our eye off the ball. Thanks for the update. I used to post here a lot but got sidetracked by tending to my husband's dementia issues, then his death, and a couple of years of mourning and fighting health issues one at a time. I've been out of the loop for 4 years. I'm glad there are still diligent watchers like you keeping America safe by furnishing the facts.


----------



## leecross (Feb 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> You're right, Leecross. All this warring between the DNC and the RNC has directed us to keep our eye off the ball. Thanks for the update. I used to post here a lot but got sidetracked by tending to my husband's dementia issues, then his death, and a couple of years of mourning and fighting health issues one at a time. I've been out of the loop for 4 years. I'm glad there are still diligent watchers like you keeping America safe by furnishing the facts.


Thanks!

[emoji5][emoji106]

Sent from my LG-M154 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz (Feb 18, 2019)

The US army can’t beat people in their pyjamas.


----------

